# No P.M.O. September Accountability Thread



## tyronelite (Sep 1, 2021)

*Y'all know what to do.. 

If you'd like to participate comment below saying "in". Easiest way to track everyone

If you fail you MUST change your avi to the coomer meme for the rest of the month

Intercourse, Blowjobs, Handjobs 


Remember the point of these monthly threads is not to QUIT COLD TURKEY but to slowly progress over time.. 











*


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 1, 2021)

0


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 1, 2021)

@Alexanderr @Gargantuan pin


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Sep 1, 2021)

I coomed today without realizing it's September 1st, but I don't give a fuck I'm in anyway. Doesn't count since I didn't know ngl


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 1, 2021)

Holy fuck September already. Im on day 8 now.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Sep 1, 2021)

In, failed the other day because of stress, but I am back on it


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 1, 2021)

IN.


----------



## Scarfaced (Sep 1, 2021)

In


----------



## Stare (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm definitely in


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Sep 1, 2021)

In


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Sep 1, 2021)

I will have a quick wank then start


----------



## Pretty (Sep 1, 2021)

I’m in


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Sep 1, 2021)

ok I pull up


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 1, 2021)

Fuck I relapsed like a little cuck. Day 1 now


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Sep 1, 2021)

i'm in this shit is EZ


----------



## Fahkumram (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm on this day 5 now only managing because I'm holding out to fuck this 18yo on Monday... does fucking girls ruin the streak? It's like a living breathing fleshlight basically


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 4, 2021)

Fahkumram said:


> I'm on this day 5 now only managing because I'm holding out to fuck this 18yo on Monday... does fucking girls ruin the streak? It's like a living breathing fleshlight basically


Ok chad


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 4, 2021)

Fahkumram said:


> I'm on this day 5 now only managing because I'm holding out to fuck this 18yo on Monday... does fucking girls ruin the streak? It's like a living breathing fleshlight basically


No the only thing that disqualifies you is your ejaculation with your hand.


----------



## Carolus (Sep 4, 2021)

In


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Sep 6, 2021)

I came


----------



## Tyronecell (Sep 6, 2021)

In


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 6, 2021)

Fahkumram said:


> I'm on this day 5 now only managing because I'm holding out to fuck this 18yo on Monday... does fucking girls ruin the streak? It's like a living breathing fleshlight basically





tyronelite said:


> No the only thing that disqualifies you is your ejaculation with your hand.





tyronelite said:


> *Intercourse, Blowjobs, Handjobs *


above, doesn't make sense. from a health standpoint

handjob from someone else = 
handjob from your hand = 

Asif, your body knows?

Better make it, a no porn thing.
And/or only allow intercourse only, but not cope stuff like handjobs. At least with intercourse there is exchange of certain neutiants and so on going on that can be considered healthy.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 6, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> At least with intercourse there is exchange of certain neutiants and so on going on that can be considered healthy.


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Sep 6, 2021)

In


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 6, 2021)

In


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 6, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> above, doesn't make sense. from a health standpoint
> 
> handjob from someone else =
> handjob from your hand =
> ...


It’s not for health reasons.. it’s so u don’t suffer from death grip cuz you’re so used to applying the same pressure over & over again to get you off


----------



## Carolus (Sep 6, 2021)

Still in, feel good.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 6, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


>


You're saying that them pussy juices we take in, are not vitamine waters?


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 6, 2021)

After tomorrow the 7th.. no more “ins” 

You’ll have to wait until October


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 6, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> After tomorrow the 7th.. no more “ins”
> 
> You’ll have to wait until October


What if GripMaxxing wants to participate and he only get back after the 7th? Maybe he finally stop being a coomer
You know he's trying to improve himself.


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 6, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> What if GripMaxxing wants to participate and he only get back after the 7th? Maybe he finally stop being a coomer
> You know he's trying to improve himself.


He’s coming back in October


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 6, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> He’s coming back in October


Brutal, no sympathy. I had respect for you man


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 6, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> Brutal, no sympathy. I had respect for you man


Eh he’ll be fine lol.. he’s a big boy


----------



## homesick (Sep 6, 2021)

I'm in
Day 6


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 7, 2021)

LAST DAY TO CALL IN


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 7, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> LAST DAY TO CALL IN


----------



## Carolus (Sep 10, 2021)

Relapsed with the M part today.. no P or O though. Got blue balls and my balls were swinging like coconuts down there, causing me to walk around the supermarket like an angry bow-legged bull. A lot of girls were following me around in there so I must've been oozing something

Does this count as a relapse?


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 10, 2021)

Carolus said:


> Relapsed with the M part today.. no P or O though. Got blue balls and my balls were swinging like coconuts down there, causing me to walk around the supermarket like an angry bow-legged bull. A lot of girls were following me around in there so I must've been oozing something
> 
> Does this count as a relapse?


No keep going!! Resist temptation


----------



## RODEBLUR (Sep 10, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> *Y'all know what to do..
> 
> If you'd like to participate comment below saying "in". Easiest way to track everyone
> 
> ...


this again


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 10, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> this again


problem?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Sep 10, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> problem?


Yeah

Why dont y'all find girls or something instead of obsessing about how often you touch yourselves lmfao

You are all here for one reason, so go take it head on instead of inventing copes to distract you from it


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 10, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Yeah
> 
> Why dont y'all find girls or something instead of obsessing about how often you touch yourselves lmfao
> 
> You are all here for one reason, so go take it head on instead of inventing copes to distract you from it


Do you wanna get blocked ...


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Sep 10, 2021)

I found that stress and lack of accomplishment is what gives me urges, if I feel accomplished I have no need to fap @tyronelite.

how long have you been on nofap?


----------



## Carolus (Sep 10, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> No keep going!! Resist temptation


Hit a hard gym session and I feel good again 👍


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 10, 2021)

uglymug said:


> I found that stress and lack of accomplishment is what gives me urges, if I feel accomplished I have no need to fap @tyronelite.
> 
> how long have you been on nofap?


8 days now .. it’s ok if you fap here n there.. you just don’t want to make it a habit like fappin for 30 min straight cuz you’ll eventually give in and ejaculate 

So always keep yourself busy & tired so you don’t get the urges


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Sep 10, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> 8 days now .. it’s ok if you fap here n there.. you just don’t want to make it a habit like fappin for 30 min straight cuz you’ll eventually give in and ejaculate
> 
> So always keep yourself busy & tired so you don’t get the urges


8 days is a good period to not fap? Perfect because that’s my record


----------



## Jamesothy (Sep 10, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> No the only thing that disqualifies you is your ejaculation with your hand.


What if you can mentally bring yourself to climax without touching it (good imagination)? We wouldn't be able to have wet dreams if it couldn't be done.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Sep 10, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Do you wanna get blocked ...


Didn't notice your message, must've gotten drowned out in my notifications.

Anyway, do as you like. Won't stop me from spitting facts.


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 14, 2021)

Check in


----------



## ALP (Sep 14, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Check in


I destroyed all of my bad habits except fapping ,day four btw.


----------



## Jeanfrom2001 (Sep 21, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> *Y'all know what to do..
> 
> If you'd like to participate comment below saying "in". Easiest way to track everyone
> 
> ...


in


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Sep 21, 2021)

How to stop using fap as stess relief? UNI resumed again and since I often study from home I get very bored and tired and I resisted but in the end I relapsed


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeanfrom2001 said:


> in


Bro your 20 days late lol


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 21, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> How to stop using fap as stess relief? UNI resumed again and since I often study from home I get very bored and tired and I resisted but in the end I relapsed


@Stare


----------



## RichardSpencel (Sep 21, 2021)

Starting now,day 3.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Sep 21, 2021)

i never respond to these threads but I have beat my meat at least 11 times a day everyday this month


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 21, 2021)

spotting the coomers


----------



## Jeanfrom2001 (Sep 22, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Bro your 20 days late lol


The party doesn't start without me


----------



## SuperSaiyanMew (Sep 22, 2021)

in almost the end of day 1


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Oct 2, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> He’s coming back in October


You sure about that? Are you going to make the oct pmo thread


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 2, 2021)

N1666 said:


> You sure about that? Are you going to make the oct pmo thread


----------

